# Erreur de partitionnement Boot Camp --> Partition disparue



## andreafabbri (8 Novembre 2016)

Bonjour !

Suite à une erreur en plein partitionnement, la partition prévue qui a subi l'erreur est maintenant invisible et introuvable ! HELP PLEASE!!

Voici quelques infos :

Last login: Tue Nov  8 20:32:19 on ttys001

Admins-iMac-2:~ admin$ diskutil list

/dev/disk0 (internal, physical):

   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER

   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *121.3 GB   disk0

   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk0s1

   2:          Apple_CoreStorage Internal Drive          121.0 GB   disk0s2

   3:                 Apple_Boot Boot OS X               134.2 MB   disk0s3


/dev/disk1 (internal, physical):

   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER

   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *1.0 TB     disk1

   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk1s1

   2:          Apple_CoreStorage Internal Drive          999.3 GB   disk1s2

   3:                 Apple_Boot Recovery HD             650.0 MB   disk1s3


/dev/disk2 (internal, virtual):

   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER

   0:                            Macintosh HD           +911.0 GB   disk2

                                Logical Volume on disk1s2, disk0s2

                                D61116B4-368F-4829-ADDB-7DA51C235B1C

                                Unencrypted Fusion Drive




---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


Admins-iMac-2:~ admin$ diskutil cs list

CoreStorage logical volume groups (1 found)

|

+-- Logical Volume Group 3436D976-C873-4C65-8E71-92034A6FDC51

    =========================================================

    Name:         Internal Drive

    Status:       Online

    Size:         1120333328384 B (1.1 TB)

    Free Space:   203478126592 B (203.5 GB)

    |

    +-< Physical Volume 6D9AD794-DF30-454C-8EED-E653556BC1BF

    |   ----------------------------------------------------

    |   Index:    0

    |   Disk:     disk1s2

    |   Status:   Online

    |   Size:     999344476160 B (999.3 GB)

    |

    +-< Physical Volume 126DE86E-3735-4436-8DDF-A5E05FB789ED

    |   ----------------------------------------------------

    |   Index:    1

    |   Disk:     disk0s2

    |   Status:   Online

    |   Size:     120988852224 B (121.0 GB)

    |

    +-> Logical Volume Family 54DF8744-0A65-4875-9A99-9DF6EE4ED731

        ----------------------------------------------------------

        Encryption Type:         None

        |

        +-> Logical Volume D61116B4-368F-4829-ADDB-7DA51C235B1C

            ---------------------------------------------------

            Disk:                  disk2

            Status:                Online

            Size (Total):          910999945216 B (911.0 GB)

            Revertible:            No

            LV Name:               Macintosh HD

            Volume Name:           Macintosh HD

            Content Hint:          Apple_HFS

            LVG Type:              Fusion, Sparse


----------



## macomaniac (8 Novembre 2016)

Bonsoir *andreafabbri
*
Alors tu as un _iMac _avec un *CoreStorage* Fusion Drive associant les partitions *disk0s2* du SSD et *disk1s2* du HDD.

- si tu observes le tableau retourné par la commande *diskutil list* > tu notes qu'aucun espace libre n'existe sur le HDD (là où s'inscrit toujours une partition *BOOTCAMP* en cas de Fusion Drive) en-dessous des 3 partitions : *EFI* > *CoreStorage* > *Recovery* qui totalisent les *1 To* du disque.

- _mézalor_ où est passé l'espace libre ? > si tu observes le tableau du *CoreStorage* > tu t'aperçois que la somme des 2 *Physical Volumes* (disques durs émulés sur les blocs des partitions-supports) est : *999 Go* + *121 Go* = *1,1 To* comme attendu ; mais que le *Logical Volume* unique qui s'exporte à partir de ces 2 disques virtuels ne fait, quant à lui, que *911 Go*. Il est donc plus petit de *189 Go* que la taille des 2 *Volumes Physiques*.

[Lorsqu'on opère un re-dimensionnement qui affecte un *CoreStorage* > une opération complexe s'engage qui rétrécit (si c'est une réduction) le *Volume Logique* > puis rétrécit les *Volumes Physiques* (seul celui qui réside sur le HDD en cas de Fusion Drive) >  et rétrécit le système de fichiers *JHFS+* ancré sur le *Volume Logique* => dans ton cas, la paire *Volume Logique* + système de fichiers *JHFS+* a été rétrécie > mais pas le *Volume Physique* collé sur la partition du HDD => d'où l'inégalité interne au *CoreStorage*.]

Je te propose de passer la commande suivante (copier-coller) :

```
diskutil coreStorage resizeLV D61116B4-368F-4829-ADDB-7DA51C235B1C 0b
```
 Cette commande appelle *diskutil* > avec la spécification *coreStorage* > et le verbe spécialisé *resizeLV* (redimensionner le *Volume Logique* à l'intérieur du *Groupe de Volumes Logiques CoreStorage* par récupération d'espace libre présent sur les disques associés des *Volumes Physiques*) > l'*UUID* du *Volume Logique* concerné > et l'option *0b* (*0*_*b*yte) qui se lit "_récupérer l'espace libre disponible sans exempter aucun byte_".

=> à toi de dire si ça a marché en repostant le tableau retourné par un :

```
diskutil cs list
```


----------



## andreafabbri (8 Novembre 2016)

macomaniac a dit:


> Bonsoir *andreafabbri
> *
> Alors tu as un _iMac _avec un *CoreStorage* Fusion Drive associant les partitions *disk0s2* du SSD et *disk1s2* du HDD.
> 
> ...





Bonsoir, 

Je vous remercie énormément pour votre réponse, ça fait plaisir que des réponses sont apportées aussi rapidement.

Voici ce que j'obtiens avec votre commande : 

Admins-iMac-2:~ admin$ diskutil coreStorage resizeLV D61116B4-368F-4829-ADDB-7DA51C235B1C 0b

The Core Storage Logical Volume UUID is D61116B4-368F-4829-ADDB-7DA51C235B1C

Started CoreStorage operation

Error: -69674: The provided Core Storage logical volume has an incorrect size; you should run whole-disk repair


----------



## macomaniac (8 Novembre 2016)

Malheureusement tu obtiens un message fatal. La formule : "_The provided Core Storage logical volume has an incorrect size; you should run whole-disk repair_" signale une erreur logique interne au *CoreStorage* que (d'après mon expérience) aucune manipulation n'arrive à corriger.

Tu peux toujours re-démarrer en mode *Recovery* (tu tiens pressées les touches *⌘R* à partir de l'écran noir jusqu'à la ) > «Utilitaire de Disque» > faire tous les _S.O.S._ disponibles (ou "_Réparer le disque_" si tu es dans un OS antérieur à «El Capitan») : sur le volume *Macintosh HD* > sur chacun des disques physiques.

Puis re-démarrer > ré-ouvrir ta session > repasser ma commande > dire ce qui en résulte.


----------



## andreafabbri (9 Novembre 2016)

macomaniac a dit:


> Malheureusement tu obtiens un message fatal. La formule : "_The provided Core Storage logical volume has an incorrect size; you should run whole-disk repair_" signale une erreur logique interne au *CoreStorage* que (d'après mon expérience) aucune manipulation n'arrive à corriger.
> 
> Tu peux toujours re-démarrer en mode *Recovery* (tu tiens pressées les touches *⌘R* à partir de l'écran noir jusqu'à la ) > «Utilitaire de Disque» > faire tous les _S.O.S._ disponibles (ou "_Réparer le disque_" si tu es dans un OS antérieur à «El Capitan») : sur le volume *Macintosh HD* > sur chacun des disques physiques.
> 
> Puis re-démarrer > ré-ouvrir ta session > repasser ma commande > dire ce qui en résulte.


----------



## andreafabbri (9 Novembre 2016)

J'ai réussi !

Redémarrage en mode recovery *⌘R.*
J'ai utilisé Terminal et ai utilisé les commandes : 
_diskutil verifyDisk disk0

diskutil verifyDisk disk1

diskutil verifyDisk disk2_

J'ai été informé qu'un disque n'avait pas la bonne taille, alors j'ai réparé tous les disques avec

_diskutil repairDisk disk0
diskutil repairDisk disk1
diskutil repairDisk disk2_

Après ça, j'ai utilisé votre commande précitée avant : 
"diskutil coreStorage resizeLV D61116B4-368F-4829-ADDB-7DA51C235B1C 0b"

A présent tout fonctionne ! J'ai terminé en utilisant "S.O.S" de l'utilitaire de disque et tout est corrigé !

MERCI BEAUCOUP!!


----------



## macomaniac (9 Novembre 2016)

Hé bien !  Tu as fait mentir mon pessimisme (théorique) par ton volontarisme (optimiste). Ainsi nous réalisons à nous deux la synthèse de l'humanité moderne selon _Antonio Gramsci_ : « l'alliance du pessimisme de l'intelligence et de l'optimisme de la volonté ».

Tu attestes pour la première fois (à ma connaissance sur les forums) de la correction réussie d'une « erreur de taille » dans un *CoreStorage*. Car il faut bien distinguer 2 cas de figure :

*- 1°* celui où un *Volume Logique* a été rétréci en taille par rapport à la capacité du *Volume Physique* servant de disque dur virtuel (*Volume Physique* du seul HDD en cas de Fusion Drive, car les re-dimensionnements n'affectent jamais le SSD) - ce d'une manière « formellement valide ».

*- 2°* celui où la même réduction de la taille du *Volume Logique* par rapport au *Volume Physique* a un statut « formellement invalide ».​
Quand on est dans le cas *n°1* > une simple commande de dilatation du *Volume Logique* en mode interne au *CoreStorage* (sur le modèle de celle que j'ai donnée) suffit à refaire coller la capacité du *Volume Logique* avec celle du *Volume Physique*.

En ce qui te concerne > tu étais malheureusement dans le cas *n°2* : décalage de taille présentant une « forme invalide ». Alors surgit la question : qu'est-ce qu'une « forme invalide » dans ce cas-là ?

Voici ma conjecture : le *Volume Logique* d'un *CoreStorage* n'est pas un volume au sens standard du terme. C'est un double logique du *Volume Physique*. On a affaire en gros à 2 "containers-disques" virtuels en miroir l'un de l'autre. Le *Volume Logique* "redouble" le *Volume Physique*. Mais le *Volume Logique* a une particularité : il sert de "support-disque" virtuel au *système de fichiers* standard *JHFS+* (Mac OS étendu journalisé) qui, en mode normal, est ancré sur l'en-tête des blocs de la partition. Là, les fichiers du *JHFS+* en question sont amarrés sur l'en-tête... du *Volume Logique* (un *dev node*) > et tout le reste de l'espace de blocs virtuels du *Volume Logique* se trouve "monté en volume" standard par ledit système de fichiers (càd. représenté en mode "répertoire de fichiers").

Lorsque le *Volume Logique* se trouve réduit en capacité > on peut considérer qu'il n'y a « validité formelle » que si (et seulement si) le *système de fichiers JHFS+* ancré sur l'en-tête de ce *Volume Logique* réduit s'est trouvé lui-même "rétréci en taille" de manière congruente. Càd. a cessé d'être le gestionnaire de l'étendue de blocs antérieure > pour devenir le gestionnaire de l'étendue de blocs virtuels réduite du *Volume Logique*. Bref : une double réduction de taille concomitante --> *Volume Logique* / *système de fichiers JHFS+*.

On peut, par contre, considérer qu'il y a « invalidité formelle » lorsque le *système de fichiers JHFS+* "ne suit pas" la réduction en taille du *Volume Logique* qui le supporte. Càd. continue de définir une étendue de blocs virtuels qui n'a plus lieu d'être : celle de l'ancien *Volume Logique*, sans s'être ajusté à la capacité réduite de l'actuel *Volume Logique*. Je pense que c'était ton cas : le *Volume Logique* avait été rétréci > mais le *système de fichiers* ancré sur son en-tête continuait de « _faire comme si_ » l'étendue des blocs gérés était toujours celle de l'ancien *Volume Logique*.

Voilà ce que je me représente comme une « erreur logique de taille » dans un *CoreStorage* : le décalage qui intervient entre taille actuelle du *Volume Logique* et taille fictive dans le *système de fichiers JHFS+*.

Tu es le premier à avoir réussi à « remettre les pendules à l'heure », càd. à avoir corrigé l'erreur de capacité de blocs gérés du *système de fichiers* par rapport à son "container-disque" support : le *Volume Logique*. Je pense que le *système de fichiers* faisait toujours _comme si -_l'espace géré était de *1,1 To* > alors que le *Volume Logique* était plus court à *911 Go* [tu aurais eu dans les *900 Go* de données > et tu en aurais ajouté en masse > le *système de fichiers* aurait considéré qu'il y avait de la place jusqu'à *1,1 To* > alors que son support virtuel : le *Volume Logique* était limité actuellement à *911 Go* => il y aurait eu blocage instantané au moment du passage à la limite > et ton Fusion Drive aurait été perdu avec ses données.]

Je me figure que c'est ta commande :

```
diskutil repairDisk disk2
```
 qui a fait son effet. Car, lorsqu'existe un Fusion Drive, un des disques physiques est *disk0* > l'autre *disk1* > mais le *Volume Logique* unique exporté est toujours identifié comme un 3è disque : un *disk2* > ce qui semble la preuve que le *Volume Logique* n'est pas un "volume" au sens classique, mais un "container-disque" virtuel à part entière. La commande citée a donc adressé une réparation au *Volume Logique*, et elle a été reçue comme commande de réparation du *système de fichiers JHFS+* porté sur son en-tête. Je me figure que ledit *système de fichiers* a été corrigé en taille de blocs gérés > ce qui l'a rendu congruent du *Volume Logique* en éliminant l'erreur de taille.

Le couple ré-apparié : *Volume Logique* / *système de fichiers JHFS+* a donc pu, à partir de là, être "redilaté en synchronisme" par ma commande, pour lui faire récupérer l'espace libre existant... sur le *Volume Physique* résident du HDD. En somme : il y avait divorce dans la paire *Volume Logique* / *système de fichiers* > mais après re-mariage de ce couple > hop ! ils ont pu ré-installer leur ménage dans des pénates de plus grande taille.

Toutes mes autres expériences attestaient d'une impossibilité de "remarier" le couple "divorcé" (*Volume Logique* / *système de fichiers*) > toi seul a pu en refaire un couple solidaire. Si tu avais à opter pour un métier (par une extrapolation hardie de ma part du logique au psychologique) > tu pourrais devenir « psychologue ès affaires conjugales » et recevoir des patients en couple en considérant que la psychologie est une affaire sociale (et pas solitaire comme les charlatans de la psychanalyse)...


----------

